# 05 Maxima Brake & Batt. lights on!



## kryan (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all, first post here, nice site! The wife has the 2005 maxima, got it in April. Current problem as of yesterday is that the brake light and the battery light, both loc. under the tach, come on and stay on. I just started it and they both came on and stayed on again today. Yesterday when she came home and I looked at them for the first time, she said they were intermittently blinking, and in fact they were. Tryign to determine if is an error code thing or loose wireds etc... Have ya heard of this? If take to shop, will post here what they found. Regards, KR :cheers:


----------



## kryan (Jun 12, 2005)

*Brake/Batt. lights update*

Ok, just saw two diff people write about same exact thing. Looks like the Alt is the likely culprit...... saw this: "...And everyone please take note, when you see your Brake and Battery lights come on, the alternator is about to fail at any time and your vehicle will become completely disabled, wherever you may be. Make plans accordingly to avoid a serious outcome...." If you have different info, pls post it. Thx, KR






kryan said:


> Hi all, first post here, nice site! The wife has the 2005 maxima, got it in April. Current problem as of yesterday is that the brake light and the battery light, both loc. under the tach, come on and stay on. I just started it and they both came on and stayed on again today. Yesterday when she came home and I looked at them for the first time, she said they were intermittently blinking, and in fact they were. Tryign to determine if is an error code thing or loose wireds etc... Have ya heard of this? If take to shop, will post here what they found. Regards, KR :cheers:


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

kryan said:


> Hi all, first post here, nice site! The wife has the 2005 maxima, got it in April. Current problem as of yesterday is that the brake light and the battery light, both loc. under the tach, come on and stay on. I just started it and they both came on and stayed on again today. Yesterday when she came home and I looked at them for the first time, she said they were intermittently blinking, and in fact they were. Tryign to determine if is an error code thing or loose wireds etc... Have ya heard of this? If take to shop, will post here what they found. Regards, KR :cheers:


your car is covered under warranty, is it not?


----------



## kryan (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi am3rican, warranty, sure. Third problem in 2.5 months is a downer for the wife. She told me that the lights are on solid now, no more blinking, so maybe whatever it is (alt., etc...) is getgin worse and about to die. Will be fixed tommorow so will post results. Thx for reply. Regards.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

FWIW, blinking indiciates "pull over and check it out now!" while solid just indiciates a less-critical fault.

Normally, anyway. If the alternator is about to go, get it done ASAP less you be stranded on the side of the road.


----------



## kryan (Jun 12, 2005)

Thx Brian, yeah actually they blinked erratically first, then Sunday and eartly yesterday morning they were both on solid, and sure enough, the car died as she pulled onto a major roadway, luckily she was able to park it safely and call AAA for the tow to dealer. They said it IS the Alt, and had one over nighted for install today. (Dlr was more than rude about it too but thats a different story. Will see if they are rude to ME as opp. to my wife, when I go there to get it!) Certainly hope this is the last of the issues with this Maxima. Thx for yours and others replies


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

kryan said:


> Thx Brian, yeah actually they blinked erratically first, then Sunday and eartly yesterday morning they were both on solid, and sure enough, the car died as she pulled onto a major roadway, luckily she was able to park it safely and call AAA for the tow to dealer. They said it IS the Alt, and had one over nighted for install today. (Dlr was more than rude about it too but thats a different story. Will see if they are rude to ME as opp. to my wife, when I go there to get it!) Certainly hope this is the last of the issues with this Maxima. Thx for yours and others replies


If you are having the same problems repeatedly, i suggest making a lemon claim


----------

